# Fish Pics Section?



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Scientificangler made a suggestion in another forum to start up a "Fish Pics" section, within the fishing forum. A section where people could show a nice fish that they'd caught and not be 'obligated' to dish out any info.

I was wondering what others felt about such a forum. I didn't create this poll to continue the ongoing argument about keeping secrets.

Personally, I think it's a good idea. I love looking at photos of nice fish, I think we all do. A section where we can view these without digging through arguments, poor grammar, and spelling would be great.

Yes?

No?

Don't Care?


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm so in favor of this !!!! a section devoted entirely to fish porn.. NO questions asked and you wont get lit up for not sharing intel. simply showing off any skills you might have.. and giving others hope.. keep in mind some find a spawning cutt or a beautiful brookie just as awe inspiring as a big Tiger,Lake Trout, or a big fat bass (wasn't talking about Jim :mrgreen


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

great idea loah. i like a little good fish pornography as well. however, i still think the same secret spot and calling people out would occur.

for example- a picture of a huge 7# brown was recently posted and all it said was that it was caught on a LC. later on in the thread, the person who caught it was called out for bragging, and told not to even post a pic if your not going to give all the info... :roll: 

i think you have a good idea, but it would be hard to keep it exactly what you are wanting it to be.

oops sorry, i just reread what your original suggestion is, and you meant to leave out all text right? i think thats just fine. you got my vote


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

What about a *sticky...one thread dedicated to Fish Pron? I don't know that it is that much of a need for a whole section???


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

thats a good idea too repeter. one question- what is PRON? :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'd love to see one.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

deadicated1 said:


> thats a good idea too repeter. one question- what is PRON? :wink:


it's the kids way of saying Porn without getting busted by us parents...or work...or whatever. You thought it was my first ever typo didn't you :lol:

And now you know...


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, that was easy enough. Just posted a thread as described, and put a sticky on it. Post away.

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=17356


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

keep the fish porn classy none of this type stuff...

[attachment=0:9wbjgptj]1_big_fish_TXBAS2.jpg[/attachment:9wbjgptj]


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

-_O- -O>>-
I've had worse...
-)O(- -O,-


----------



## takemefishin (Sep 13, 2007)

why do we need a fish pic section. when we already have the photography section?


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

takemefishin said:


> why do we need a fish pic section. when we already have the photography section?


+1


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I thing there are a couple reasons. 1. The photography guys are amazing on here and I dont think it right to flood that subforum with a ton of fish pics. 2. Its just human nature that when you have a large group of people there will be a few bad apples. If this is to happen there have to be ground rules set up or it will only cause locked threads and bad vibes on here. I voted yes and will be happy to post up some pics as long as these rules are followed. I think its up to the MODS to keep things mellow and us to call the bad apples out if they want to bag. Great idea LOAH.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I look forward to it! There are some amazing photographers on this forum and I am not one of them. You could white out the backgrounds and no one would be upset I like the idea...


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

takemefishin said:


> why do we need a fish pic section. when we already have the photography section?





torowy said:


> takemefishin said:
> 
> 
> > why do we need a fish pic section. when we already have the photography section?
> ...


Just because !!!! Okay ???? -O,-


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

takemefishin said:


> why do we need a fish pic section. when we already have the photography section?


I agree but you'll get grief over this... it all goes back to the sharing issue. Some want an atta boy and thats it, thus the reason for a fishing pic subforum. Otherwise, your suggestion wouldn't make any waves because the photography forum doesn't have any real limitations on what you could post in there right? :wink: I say if they want one, create it with the realization that some folks will read it for what it is and it shouldn't all of a sudden create good and bad apples if some folks see the intent differently than other members. 8)


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> takemefishin said:
> 
> 
> > why do we need a fish pic section. when we already have the photography section?
> ...


Uh..........what did you just say ?? :?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey gang. no need to really debate this thing. We put up a thread just for fish pics for us snap shot kind of guys. Quite a few nice shots there already. A single thread is probably better than a whole section. Check it out and add a pic if you've got one.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

I really don't care either way...I like reading the stories as it adds IMHO to the pictures. If folks don't want to post the lures/locations/techniques so-be-it...no need to get in a water stream contest about it. 

I don't post up much on lures when fish'n for the large toothy ones and I've never gotten any grief. People who 'really' want to know will PM you anyways. Also when we take pictures of our TM catches we take them as such there's no background give-aways just the water as the background.

:wink: :wink:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > takemefishin said:
> ...


I don't believe for a minute that you misread what I had to say, but lets just say it was in total agreement with takemefishin. 8) If anything, break down the photo forum into subsections, especially since the occasion surrounding the picture seems to be a huge secret for some folks. :?


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Well, that was easy enough. Just posted a thread as described, and put a sticky on it. Post away.
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=17356


Uh, not a whole section, just a sticky....


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

i think most of page 2 of this thread is the whole reason that this was asked for in the first place... why argue with this?
people want to see cool pics of fish, and get/give an atta boy and thats it.

dont read into it. dont debate it. dont question it. if you dont like it, dont ever look at it. wait for the "fishing reports" thread to tell you the story and all the details

for example-do any of you get any adult magazines for the stories and gossip or for the pics?

i think thats the point of this sticky/thread.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

> why do we need a fish pic section. when we already have the photography section?


Because the photography forum isn't in the fishing section. I'm not saying that fish pics shouldn't be in there because I like it when they are.

This way, it's purely a fishing 'gallery'.

BTW -

It wasn't my idea. I just posted a poll in regard to SA's suggestion in the confidential forum.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not sure why an extra forum or sub-forum would be necessary for this. If someone wants to post nothing but photos, he or she could just title the thread "June 15 fishing photos -- no text" or something to that effect. Doing that might get a few odd comments at first, but people would get used to it pretty fast — especially if others started doing it to.


----------



## Hounddog (Apr 9, 2008)

The Petersen is wise.

hounddog


----------

